# Uber should have in app tip



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Got a ten dollar cash tip yesterday but the guy thinks it's wrong there's no tip option. And the truth is most riders think it's built in. This is not right. Even some pax think it's bs. You're doing a service. Uber needs to change this. There's no reason not to have this tool. 

I know, there's a square card reader. But this is about ethics.


----------



## Alabama71 (Feb 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Got a ten dollar cash tip yesterday but the guy thinks it's wrong there's no tip option. And the truth is most riders think it's built in. This is not right. Even some pax think it's bs. You're doing a service. Uber needs to change this. There's no reason not to have this tool.
> 
> I know, there's a square card reader. But this is about ethics.


That is a huge complaint from so many people so I'm not understanding why they do not add the option on app. Does Uber respond to the numerous complaints?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Got a ten dollar cash tip yesterday but the guy thinks it's wrong there's no tip option. And the truth is most riders think it's built in. This is not right. Even some pax think it's bs. You're doing a service. Uber needs to change this. There's no reason not to have this tool.
> 
> I know, there's a square card reader. But this is about ethics.


You are owner renting your vehicle not employee. Do you tip your landlord? Why not if he provides a good service...say 20%


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> You are owner renting your vehicle not employee. Do you tip your landlord? Why not if he provides a good service...say 20%


That's different. The landlord is getting lots of money.


----------



## savagedriver (Feb 13, 2017)

They should, but it's not going to happen. It's probably the number one complaint from drivers. I have numerous pax that say they would tip if it was there too. I occasionally get cash, but its rare. Most pax now are just in the mind set of not tipping. The ones that are willing just don't have cash.


----------



## Alabama71 (Feb 20, 2017)

savagedriver said:


> They should, but it's not going to happen. It's probably the number one complaint from drivers. I have numerous pax that say they would tip if it was there too. I occasionally get cash, but its rare. Most pax now are just in the mind set of not tipping. The ones that are willing just don't have cash.


Wow so Uber simply refuses! Great way to keep driver's


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Just had a pax that told me he thought they were not allowed to tip! I explained it to him (and he tipped me.)


----------



## bigmike (Jan 24, 2017)

I've been driving for Uber for almost two years. When I started there was a lot more money to be made. The surge was very good at times. I didn't mind as much when someone didn't tip. Now the earnings are very low and surge is harder to come by. It would be nice to get a tip. Having the option in the app would definitely help.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

How can we voice our opinions to Uber? What is Travis thinking?


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

Dream on. We'll never see in app tipping. Travis and company could care less about drivers. Get used to it.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Lyft just came into my market. In less than 3 weeks and barely 40 rides, I've gotten more tips than all of my uber rides (over 1000) combined. How pathetic of uber. And it's why I will not hesitate to cancel an uber ride I'm on my way to for an incoming Lyft request.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Got a ten dollar cash tip yesterday but the guy thinks it's wrong there's no tip option.


There is a whole forum here for complaining and bragging about tips!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> There is a whole forum here for complaining and bragging about tips!


He doesn't realize that so he posts another worthless thread in ADVICE.........man I wish he would actually research these boards before posting another asinine thread.......like before he posted another thread asking if the tip was included....then when many responses were no he actually argued the point "cuz my dad's friend said it was"........stupid


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> You are owner renting your vehicle not employee. Do you tip your landlord? Why not if he provides a good service...say 20%


If the landlord paid for my electric, water, sewer, cable, internet service, came over and and cleaned the house and did all the lanscaping, cut the grass, shoveled all tje dog shit in the back yard... i would most definitely tip!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> You are owner renting your vehicle not employee. Do you tip your landlord? Why not if he provides a good service...say 20%


Possibly the dumbest comparison I have every heard! We are in the service industry renting homes is not. Not to mention if you are a driver you don't want tips???


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

There is a tipping option and your pax utilized it by giving you $10 cash.

You are an independent contractor, you have options. Get a square card reader so you can accept credit card tips. BOOM, now you have TWO tipping options and you didn't have to wait for Uber to lift a finger. Get a square NFC reader, POW, now you can accept Apple Pay and Android Pay. Upgrade to the chip reader...

SHAZAM!

Now you have FIVE tipping options.

Get Venmo and now you've got Options for days!

Without having to wait for Uber to do a damn thing. You are the business owner, operate your business to your max potential.

Never rely on others to do it for you!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> You are owner renting your vehicle not employee. Do you tip your landlord? Why not if he provides a good service...say 20%


Unadulterated bull dookie! Drivers are independent contractors providing a SERVICE...a ride service. If you were "renting" your vehicle, someone else would be driving, like on Turo. All retail service providers get tipped including delivery people (pizza, groceries, etc) food servers, barbers, gardeners, landscapers and (ahem) cabbies.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

3 years later and people are still talking about tips on Uber. See you in 2020.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Checkpoint summary:

Most, but not all, drivers believe they should be tipped, but Uber will never implement unless too many drivers start leaving for Lyft, etc.
Putting up a tasteful (or funny) sign in your car may increase tips.

There are many free ways to receive tips: cash, Venmo, Google Wallet, and possibly Apple-pay, Android-pay

For a small percentage, you can accept most credit cards: https://squareup.com/reader and http://freereader.payanywhere.com/ (iPhone)
Include all non-cash tips in your taxable earnings (the IRS can easily access the records)


----------

